# Networking



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 1, 2003)

I have been a member of Napma for over 3 years now. My main problem is the cost for what you get. I have been a member on Martial Talk for almost a year. Most of the Martial Artists on here will give you good feedback. I figure if there are people on here that would like to do some networking, I could spend the money on a digital camera. This way I could make my own flyers. Most of Napma flyers I hate. Let me know if you are intrested.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 3, 2003)

Hit me and Tess up PM and let us know what you have in mind.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Feb 4, 2003)

Have you thought about using the pictures that NAPMA provides to do your own fliers and ads?  I do this pretty regularly since their basic ad doesn't reflect either what I want to promote or the picture is different than what I would want.

One thing about their pictures is that they're professional looking.  They have some nice models in good poses, things that attract attention.  I know I certainly wouldn't want to have my picture there, and I wouldn't want the legal hassle of getting releases signed for every picture I take at my school.

Other networking avenues to pursue would be the NAPMA Yahoo listserve as well.  There are a lot of owners/instructors there that help and you don't have to be a NAPMA member.

Just my $.02

WhiteBirch


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 5, 2003)

Have been busy downloading Martial Art Clip Art. Got about 150 so far. The Napma pictures most of them I Hate and will not use. In three years I think, may have used 3 Pictures. That is the reason I will get a digital camera or better yet, may get my buddies and take a few pictures of me, and or some of the kids doing martial arts. 
Bob     :asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvwhitebir _
> * I know I certainly wouldn't want to have my picture there, and I wouldn't want the legal hassle of getting releases signed for every picture I take at my school.
> WhiteBirch *


That is built into my general waiver.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 3, 2003)

I will no longer be using them, as soon they send me the lastest package. I think they are over priced and lack material for what they send out each month. I have cut back to 4x a year, can't see paying $129.00 per issue for crap. MAIA and Martial Arts World send me there mag each month for free. I tend to get some good ideas from there. Plus I have downloaded a butt load of clipart. I still hope several of us can kick around some ideas to help each other out.
Bob :asian:


----------

